# Watermelon rind?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Will my mice eat this?
I'm about to make a watermelon gazpacho (yum!) and I'll have a bunch of rind left over. Easily enough to give every cage a square. 

I'm 99% sure it's mouse safe, but will they like it if they're used to eating other fruits?
They eat grapes and melon with no problem, but I've never offered them rinds before.

Anyone?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's nearly all water. I don't know why you'd feed it to them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well it's not a main food source, of course. But they might enjoy it.

I'm going to throw it out otherwise, and if they can get a little enjoyment out of it, why not?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Diarrhea, mainly.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's why I -asked- if is was okay here.

You've been grumpy the last few days.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope, just more curt than I'd like due to my wrist.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry that your wrist is still bothering you.  
Hope you feel better soon, in that case!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's ok. I have surgery soon. Wanna come help me take care of the mice?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If I had a way to get to KY I would! 

I'm supposed to be going to Jenny's at some point, and we're going to go on a magical hairless mouse retrieving adventure. But I don't know when that's going on.


----------

